# 90K rent budget, working in internet city, what are good areas to rent in?



## sj_eng (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi,

My wife and I have just moved out to Dubai from London. We are in our early thirties and don't have kids, both of us are working in Internet / Media city. What areas would people suggest that we look at to rent an apartment in and can anyone provide a list of good quality developments / towers in those areas?

Our budget is 90K per year and we're looking for a 1 bed apartment (ideally with a study / small second bedroom). We'd like to be somewhere that has some local amenities that we don't have to drive to (i.e. some grocery stores, a few restaurants). Ideally I'd also like access to a gym/pool. If it's a choice between a nicer flat and a more trendy/prestigious location then we'd chose the nicer flat.

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ultimate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Have a look at the thread saraswat suggested, as for areas near Media city and internet city you can look into the marina, jlt, the greens, al sofouh, al barsha, and the palm.


----------



## Chewy07 (May 27, 2013)

Hey,

I live and work in Internet City. I live in Tecom the other side of Internet city.

You have a few places that are really good in tecom, close to all shops and the metro, search on Dubizzle for property and search for tecom or Dubai internet city. Its just a shame you didn't post that about a month ago as where I stay would have been perfect but they have up'd the rent.

What work will you be doing?


----------

